# Makita micro-adjust fence



## B. Taylor (Sep 17, 2015)

I'm new to this forum and was hoping to find if anyone has access to the micro-adjust fence for makita routers, the part # is 195136-9. It seems to be available everywhere but USA. Or at least not south of the Mason-Dixon line. Any input would be appreciated, thanks in advance. B


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi B and welcome. I would try an authorized service center if you are really having trouble. They have to be able to order parts. Here is a link to locate one. Makita - Authorized Factory Service Centers


----------



## B. Taylor (Sep 17, 2015)

I did find it on the Canadian Makita site, but wasn't able to find a source south of the border. I used to live in Michigan and may have to ask a friend to shoot over the bridge to get a pair of them for me, but I am hoping to find a supplier to source the parts. I am also looking to get a 1/2 sheet punch plate from Makita, another part that not available in the States, go figure. ( Festool has a plate, but it's quite a bit more for the same thing) Thank you for the input.


----------

